# Weening off "grain free"



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

Just got my new GSD puppy. She’s 10 weeks old today. The breeder started her on Blue Buffalo Freedom large breed puppy which she loves, can’t get enough of it. I don’t care how much her food costs as long as she is on a premium food that will promote the best health possible. Her vet does not recommend grain free so going to ween her to another brand but not for a couple more weeks. Don’t want to upset her tummy. My wife uses Earthborn Unrefined Smoked Salmon for her 1-1/2 yr old STD Poodle and results seem very good. I’m going to gradually move my girl away from grain free and maybe go with the same Earthborn recipe once I switch to an adult food. Experiences and/or advice re Earthborn?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Check the DM list of foods. I think Earthborn, some varieties, were on there. Earthborn is a good food. 

I feed Victor and have been super happy with how my dogs have done. When Faren was a puppy, I used the kibble for training. The is the one I chose. The protein level and fat content are good for a puppy and the calcium/phos ratio is 1.2:1




__





High Energy | Super Premium | Victor Pet Food


VICTOR High Energy is an excellent choice for highly active dogs. With scientifically advanced and nutritionally complete ingredients, our High Energy formula promotes sustained energy and healthy immune and digestive systems to support your dog’s rigorou




victorpetfood.com


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

I understand Victor is a very good brand. We used the Victor puppy kibble for her poodle but he lost interest when we switched him to adult food. Makes sense to consolidate and keep both dogs on same brand. Just don’t know enough yet about Earthborn. Wife researched and feels confident about the quality and nutrition but I tend to overthink and dig deep with the research when it comes to making a decision like this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a very good food. Just don't put him on a grain free food. They still haven't figured out what is triggering DM in some dogs. I've never been a believer in grain free anyways. It's the best marketing scheme EVER.


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> It's a very good food. Just don't put him on a grain free food. They still haven't figured out what is triggering DM in some dogs. I've never been a believer in grain free anyways. It's the best marketing scheme EVER.


Thanks. Since she was weened with the Blue Buffalo Freedom, I bought one bag to use to transition without upsetting her stomach. When getting her 9 week shots last week, my vet said he did not recommend grain free which started my search for a good replacement.


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

During her 12 weeks exam and vaccinations, she weighed 26 lbs. 9 week exam she weighed 18 lbs. An 8 lb gain in 3 weeks scared me but her vet reassured me she was doing great. Her feet are huge. I have about 10 lbs of the Blue Buffalo Freedom grain free left and after more research and talking with the vet, decided to transition to Fromm Gold large breed puppy. I had to buy a food bowl with dividers because she eats so fast and always wants more. She loves to eat. I'm training her with Cheerios which she also loves. She had just finished breakfast and I had a Cheerio in my hand to get her to sit for pics.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Personally I wouldn't worry about that gain. She looks great!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

We feed Agis Fromm's Gold Large Breed Puppy, and he's doing really well on it!


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you.

Started her 75/25% Fromm transition mix tonight.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Transitioning off grain free ..... feeds Cheerios lol


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Victor Hero Canine (German Shepherd on the bag). That’s the food! Great stuff.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

We used Fromm Large Breed puppy and no issues.


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

She is so food driven. She loves Fromm. She would eat until she popped if I let her and she does love Cheerios. That's her training treat.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My dog was on Earthborn grain-free from puppyhood on. Did great on it. I transitioned to Victor when the controversy over grain-free hit the fan. He does well on that too.


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

One thing I have learned is to leave food in the original bag and store the bag in an airtight storage bin. We were dumping Earthborn Holistic into a storage container for my wife's poodle. Fromm via email advised me to leave dry food in the original bag to keep it fresh and flavorable for a longer period. Floyd the Poodle now gobbles up his food since we started leaving his food in the original bag. Earthborn bags are a pretty cool design with a type of velcro to reseal the bag. Actually considering Earthborn when I transition my girl to adult food to only have one food brand to buy. Although I do like the Fromm family foods so may switch Floyd to Fromm if wife agrees. I really like both companies so will decide later.


----------

